# Driven: 1981 Volkswagen Iltis - The Ur-Ur quattro



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

“We’re about to confirm that we’ve cancelled the Q3,” Joseph, Audi AG’s German PR representative says to me with a smile as I walk past him and into the frigid morning air in the Quebec back country. 

He pauses, waiting for my morning din to crack and for me to respond.

“Really?” I ask quizzically.

“Yes, we’ve decided to instead build this,” he replies, grinning and nodding off to my left where I see a rather unassuming little Jeep-like vehicle looking like it stepped right out of a 1960s Davos ski advertisement. Its bright khaki paint looks almost vibrant yellow against an overwhelmingly white snowy backdrop and its white canvas top looks anything but army.

* Full Story *


----------



## D Clymer (Feb 18, 1999)

The evolution of the quattro system from its origins with the Iltis all the way through to the latest RS5 crown wheel system is a solid testimony to Audi's commitment to steady development of a concept. They could have changed systems many times over the years as other technologies such as the viscous coupling, electrohydraulic coupling, etc. occupied center stage. Aside from fuel economy, Quattro is still the best system out there and I'm glad Audi has stayed with it so faithfully.

What fascinates me the most about the origin of the quattro system is that the DKW Munga of the late 1950s already had the concentric shaft arrangement in the transaxle that made it possible for Audi to package the quattro system within the compact layout of a front wheel drive transaxle. This means the quattro principle actually dates back over 50 years to the DKW days.

I have always wanted an Iltis, but mine would definitely need some more aggressive rims

David


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

Great article George!


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

great article!


----------



## sebastianjbauer (Apr 10, 2003)

Love this! Thanks for posting.


----------



## mattydode (May 20, 2008)

:heart: so bauce


----------



## mizunderstoodVW (Dec 23, 2002)

nice history lesson


----------



## danadeny (May 6, 2002)

can someone explain this diagram of the four wheel drive system.


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

I want one!


----------



## yellorado (Oct 8, 2001)

danadeny said:


> can someone explain this diagram of the four wheel drive system.


from left to right: rear diff locked, front drive engaged, front drive locked. (default drive was rear drive only open diff)

i drove these for years in the first 10 years or so of my career and i can say they were great jeeps, pretty incredible in the field and quite reliable (we used to beat on these pretty bad:screwy

oh and, between you and me, an healthy one would do 140 km, but just! the gearing was the limiting factor


----------



## ralleyquattro (Sep 1, 2004)

Great, am I the only one who didn't know about this Quebeck thing? Please, please next time something like this happens in my backyard, please let me know... If it's invitation only I'll invite myself.. 

Cool article!
Iltis "copies" were made in Canada by Bombardier and used by the Canadian army. I had a chance to buy one of these ex. military cars, but registering them on the road is a real pita unless you know someone on the inside (not me). Not to mention the cars were pretty beat up with lots of work needed.

Cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

As I understand it this was a press event on the front end of an event put on by Audi Canada for consumers called Fascination quattro. They may do this every year.

I've seen a few Ilti on Craigslist and the like but they're never close to me and a little expensive.


----------



## yellorado (Oct 8, 2001)

road licenced iltis's are relativelly common in quebec and ontario (probably other provinces too but im not sure, have only seen them in the two provinces i have roamed mostly)

most guys buy them in lots of two or three and rebuilt one from the parts

couple guys i know have swapped turbo diesels and even tdi's in some of them!

they're a cool summer car, not so much fun when its cold:laugh:


----------

